# Do I need to renew Abu Dhabi Licence



## jodillon (Jul 24, 2013)

Folks,

I have had a look through the previous threads and can't find an answer to my query.

My situation is; I lived in Abu Dhabi for 9 months and had an Abu Dhabi driving licence. I left the UAE and in doing so my visa was cancelled and I handed back my Emirates ID etc. However they didn't take my driving licence and I still have this.

I am now moving back to Abu Dhabi and my new visa has just come through. My question is do I also need a new driving licence?? Is the current licence I have linked to my previous visa and therefore now that I m on a different visa I need a different licence!?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!!!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

The driving licence is not linked to your Emirates ID, so you don't need a new one. You will, of course, require a new Emirates ID.


----------



## jodillon (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quick feedback Alex!! So essentially once you get an Abu Dhabi driving licence you never need to get a new one no matter how many times you leave the country and cancel your visa?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yeh the driving licence is valid for 10 years so you dont need to do anything, its only valid if you are residence ie you must hold one in order to drive private cars etc, so it just becomes valid the next time you come back to the uae etc.


----------

